
Windows patch KB 3139929: When a security update is not a security update - Silhouette
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3042155/microsoft-windows/windows-patch-kb-3139929-when-a-security-update-is-not-a-security-update.html
======
Silhouette
Summary:

This month's cumulative IE11 "security" update, KB 3139929, also includes non-
security issues.

One of them, KB 3146449, installs a Windows 10 update nag message in IE on
Windows 7/8.

The nag update is integral to the cumulative security update and does not
appear in the installed updates list to be removed separately. That is, it is
not possible for regular users to install recent security fixes without also
accepting the nag message.

It does appear that sysadmins running their own update servers can disable the
nag update separately, however, and the nag screen reportedly doesn't appear
on Windows PCs attached to a domain.

------
uuoc
If you continue to use MS Windows, then you are getting just what you deserve.

Your only solution, given the fact that MS now believes they _own_ you, is to
wipe MS Windows from your computers and install a different operating system.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
>If you continue to use MS Windows, then you are getting just what you
deserve.

Victim blaming?

